# Oregon/Washington Board Meeting Date



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like the Washington State Board will meet on June 18th so I guess the 19th is the very earliest us test takers could see any email results.

Just looked and the Oregon Board isn't meeting until July 14th. Wow! Hope it doesn't take that long for all you that took your Exam thru OSBEELS. Plus I think Oregon still mails all the results is that correct? So that would take you another 3-6 days. That sucks.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 11, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Just looked and the Oregon Board isn't meeting until July 14th. Wow! Hope it doesn't take that long for all you that took your Exam thru OSBEELS. Plus I think Oregon still mails all the results is that correct? So that would take you another 3-6 days. That sucks.


In 2007 they weren't waiting for the board to release results... has that changed since then?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 11, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> In 2007 they weren't waiting for the board to release results... has that changed since then?


Beats me, I took the FE in 2003 and I didn't get results until July. But your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## mikecivil (Jun 11, 2009)

Last year the PE Exam was on April 11th and ELSES e-mailed Washington results in early June. This year our exam was on April 24th and I think that we will get the results by the third or the fourth week of June or probably the first week of July. Who knows???


----------



## McEngr (Jun 11, 2009)

mikecivil said:


> Last year the PE Exam was on April 11th and ELSES e-mailed Washington results in early June. This year our exam was on April 24th and I think that we will get the results by the third or the fourth week of June or probably the first week of July. Who knows???


When I took my PE, I took it in October. I received my results the same time that most everyone else did: January 8th or something like that.


----------



## mikecivil (Jun 11, 2009)

mikecivil said:


> Last year the PE Exam was on April 11th and ELSES e-mailed Washington results in early June. This year our exam was on April 24th and I think that we will get the results by the third or the fourth week of June or probably the first week of July. Who knows???


The April 2008 Exam was on April 11th , 2008 and ELSES released the results on June 10th. Refer to the following link:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;hl=washington


----------



## klk (Jun 18, 2009)

I regularly read the meeting minutes from OSBEELS and I have never seen anything where they wait until after the board meeting to release the results. They do notify by snail mail, but majority of the previous years, the database was updated on the same day letters were sent out. Last year was an exception, I think because they were updating their computer system.

I just read in the meeting minutes that one of the reasons for the delay in mailing out the Oct 2008 notifications was because they ran out of the pocket cards that they send out with the letters. They had to wait for the shipment to get in before they could send out the passing letters. I noticed that in years past, oregon test takers received the letters approximately 1 to 2 weeks after the first e-mail notifications were received for other states.


----------

